# please post results here?



## michaell (Sep 2, 2010)

please take 3 minutes and take this test , its an aspergers/autism test.

i am really worried i have aspergers, many people seem to think this , even without me bringing it to their attention.

however , i am socially anxious and this is the biggest boundary i have to socialization, and i think that it explains my fear of hugging people (which is an aspergers trait, but i think its due to social anxiety instead). i empathise with others but am too anxious to say "awwww, im so sorry to hear that you were sick for a week" ,even though i think it in my mind.

here is the test : http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html

please post your results. i got a 30.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I got a 31. :blank


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I got a 25.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

26


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

23.


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

29


----------



## The (Jun 19, 2010)

27.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

these suck and are not accurate at all


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Score: 17


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

13

This question worries me: "If I try to imagine something, I find it very easy to create a picture in my mind." I can't do that well.


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

30


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a 28.


----------



## victorygin (Sep 5, 2010)

Thirty-seven, then forty-two.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

28


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

31.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

22.


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

got 30 as well


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

seems ive reached 6th/7th place compared to everyone here


----------



## Ross621 (Sep 11, 2010)

I got 9


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

PeopleAreStrange said:


> 13
> 
> This question worries me: "If I try to imagine something, I find it very easy to create a picture in my mind." I can't do that well.


Just let me send you the private message I typed! before you make yourself unreachable


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

27



PeopleAreStrange said:


> 13
> 
> This question worries me: "If I try to imagine something, I find it very easy to create a picture in my mind." I can't do that well.


I was also shocked by this question because I used to have this problem so badly when I was a kid. Every time I tried to imagine something in my mind, the image would do the opposite!


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

29........it would be nice to have some more information on the results page.


----------



## jesus is my savior (Aug 4, 2011)

If you had asperger's you wouldn't be able to tell, lol


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

These online tests tend to be crap. This has the best range of questions i've seen but still wouldn't even listen much to the results. 

I got a 25. Seems about right I guess.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

23.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

27


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

34


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

30 as well.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

35


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

31


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

20!


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Testing: 27


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

32


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

22


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

48


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

27


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

27. :blank


----------



## Miikser18 (Jul 12, 2011)

I got 29, but since I have overall interest at creative hobbies, I scored high on the parts that include good imagination, and now I don't really know does that make me an autist or something to have lively imagination?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

38, is that good, or bad?


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

24


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a 25.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

19


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

29


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I got 21


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

20 but i think its a poor test alot of stuff isnt relevent to me at all. And some people might like going out but just have limited opportunities. (Like me, but im boring as hell with my silly sa mind)


----------



## Pantomime (Aug 21, 2011)

Score: 11

Am I the only one here with a really low score?


----------



## Squiddle (Sep 9, 2011)

I got a 24.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

39


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

18


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

26


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

13


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Taken this test for a 2nd time, got 23 this time


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

19


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

28


----------



## mountainpine (Sep 10, 2011)

I got a 32. I might have some Aspie traits.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a 26.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

20


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

36.


----------



## soulofkonoha09 (Feb 28, 2011)

32


----------



## ThatQuietGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

22.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

28


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

44. Looking at the symptoms, it's kind of baffling how I've gone through my entire life without getting this diagnosed.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

24.


----------



## IsntThisWhere (Jun 17, 2011)

36


----------



## kaylangela (Oct 19, 2011)

30.


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)

29


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

20


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a 28, but like someone else has pointed out, I wouldn't put a lot of trust in these sorts of online things. If anyone's really worried about this, get a professional opinion, in person, with a qualified professional.


----------



## kitty kat (Jul 11, 2011)

15


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

29. Also, I agree with what leonardess had said, online tests aren't the most accurate things.


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

39


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

33


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a 19.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

24


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

13


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

28 ^^


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

28, I used to think I was an aspie as well, you probably aren't is just your mind convincing you that you are.


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

25


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

32 :|


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

29


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

20


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

19


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

15


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

31 :eek


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

25


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

31 :um.


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

24


----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

19


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

20


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

34


----------



## lpsierra (Jun 22, 2012)

29


----------



## here4umm (Jun 9, 2012)

24


----------



## potato head (Jul 8, 2012)

32


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

22


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

30.


----------

